

Tweet You and The Horse You Rode In On - greatjackie
http://tweetagewasteland.com/2010/05/tweet-you-and-the-horse-you-rode-in-on/

======
winterkids2
Before I write long pieces these days, I will usually email or instant message
with a buddy of mine and work out the ideas in realtime or near realtime. In
some ways, my longer stuff is a collection of these short blurbs.

